# Here's a doozy



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

https://greensboro.craigslist.org/zip/5842122612.html


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Then I'd be putting some in my freezer simple problem, even easier solution...


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if they would try to have a condition that the cattle cant be slaughtered? I have seen a few in my area the last few years. Usually someone who raised a few too many bottle babies and than gets to attached so wont sell them or butcher them.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Price is right. Whats the catch?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Price is right. Whats the catch?


No idea and not sure I want to know. All that flashed in my mind was SCAM!SCAM!SCAM! or HIPPIE!HIPPIE!HIPPIE!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have some of my neighbours cattle i would give away. Getting real tired of feeding them when they get out on my fields. Will help with loading too.


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

I just don't know what to say... LOL. I'd happily take any females and promise not to ever sell/slaughter them, LOL.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Tempting....what ya recon the shipping would be?................................

Yea, I thought so too!!


----------

